# How to become a member of Freemasonry



## EL MEHDI AMALLAH (Nov 29, 2019)

Hello
Im new in the forum, Im EL MEHDI AMALLAH 29 years old, from Morocco exactly in Marrakesh City
Im looking forward to become Freemason, I don't know what i need to do to join a Loge in Morocco
If anyone can help me with some important information about that ! that will be great

Thanks in advance


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 29, 2019)

You will need to seek out a lodge locally. I don’t think anyone here lives nearby.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 29, 2019)

Talk to a mason in Morocco. 

I will not give you any contact information. I doubt if anyone else will either.


----------



## EL MEHDI AMALLAH (Nov 30, 2019)

I have been looking for someone in my country and my city I have not found any member of the Freemasonry, I think it is not destined me to join Freemasonry


----------



## Pmchenry (Nov 30, 2019)

Try googling Masonic lodges in your area. That is how I found my way to my lodge!


----------



## Elexir (Nov 30, 2019)

Pmchenry said:


> Try googling Masonic lodges in your area. That is how I found my way to my lodge!



Not always possible. Sometimes lodge location has to be secret for non-members.


----------

